# White fluff?



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been away from home since Friday. I've been having a family member take care of my fish, and I came home to find one of my platies missing. 
I ended up finding it hidden in one of my fake plants, dead and covered in white fluff (fungus?).
I did see that one of my swords had a few patches on it's tail, so I made sure to quarantine it before I left, but it seems that it spread to the whole tank. 

What is it and how can I get rid of it?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

It it even alive? I don't think there is a good chance if it is 

Looks like some sort of fungus that causes rot.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

No, the fish was dead. I don't think I would've known I had a problem so large if it hadn't died. (None of my other fish have anything like this, so I assume that it only gathered on it because it was dead.) 
I was pretty freaked out when I found it. :C


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its not uncommon for a dead fish to be consumed by fungus. most of the time they will get ate before it happens but if left unremoved and uneaten they will get covered in it. i have never personally seen it spread to another living fish and ive seen it a lot in tanks at work when fish die. i would be more concerned with the dead fish causing an ammonia spike if the tank is small and or new. i would test your water just to be sure if it does spike do a water change.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dead fish and uneaten food will often get covered in fungus. It has nothing to do with how or why the fish died. A sizable water changes is always a good idea after your fish have been pet-sit (they get overfed) and also whenever you find a dead fish (there will be extra ammonia produced unless you find it immediately), Do another one the next day if the water smells bad or any fish look unhappy.

How is the sword doing? Fungus on wounds and columnaris look a lot alike and both are bad news when you see white fuzz on living fish. But if it were columnaris, I'd expect that other fish would be showing symptoms by now.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't have the resources to test my water, but I did do a water change shortly after I got home. 
The sword is back in the main tank now. The patches disappeared, somehow. 
I am watching her carefully, though. I'd rather not lose more of my tank for it.


----------

